
European Commission Proposes €9.2B for HPC, AI, and More - rbanffy
https://www.hpcwire.com/2018/06/06/european-commission-proposes-e9-2-billion-for-hpc-ai-and-more/
======
Findeton
This is probably the worst idea ever. Having dealt with EU's I+D efforts I
expect this to be nothing more than a free giveaway of money to big companies
in the EU, with absolutely _nothing_ of value to show for it.

